# Polar Bear: I come in peace...



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

This is amazing, and beautiful. Enjoy!



Polar Bear: I come in Peace
Norbert Rosing's striking images of a wild polar bear coming upon
tethered sled dogs in the wilds of Canada 's Hudson Bay.




The photographer was sure that he was going to see the end of his dogs when the polar bear wandered in.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

It's hard to believe that this polar bear only needed to hug someone! 



The Polar Bear returned every night that week to play with the dogs.
May you always have love to share, Health to spare, And friends that care


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I saw these last year in an e-mail...they are just amazing. Sometimes miracles do happen. Thanks for sharing them._


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats how I got it too, someone just recently sent it to me in my e-mail and I just loved it.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwww  This is so sweet!


----------

